# Question for the Ladies



## kbushon2006 (Mar 6, 2009)

I searched the forum and only found one small reference to hair care. I would like to know about getting your hair done. We are thinking of moving to the Lake Chapala area and I'm just curious. I would not mind going into Guadalajara every couple of months, but if you could give me some info I would appreciate it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are hair salons all over the place in Chapala, Ajijic and Jocotopec. My wife goes much too often!
You aren't coming to the boonies! We're very civilized here; running water and everything.
Welcome to the forum. We may occasionally tease 'newbies' but we'll try to answer all of your questions.
Permanent: $280-300 pesos
Haircut: $80 pesos, mas o menos.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

kbushon2006 said:


> I searched the forum and only found one small reference to hair care. I would like to know about getting your hair done. We are thinking of moving to the Lake Chapala area and I'm just curious. I would not mind going into Guadalajara every couple of months, but if you could give me some info I would appreciate it.


There are many, many places to get your hair done in the Lake Chapala area - going to Guadalajara will not be necessary. I'm not sure exactly what you want to know but can tell you that I get my hair cut every 4 weeks in a one person salon, funky not elegant, but clean - I pay the huge amount of 50 pesos. I could go to a much more elegant salon and would pay quite a lot more. Have no fears.


----------



## kbushon2006 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies and gentleman for your replies. I keep my hair blonde (highlighed) but wear it medium length and straight. I would like someone that I felt understood good hair color and am sure I can find it there. I have lived overseas before and thought I would just ask if there were good services right there in Lake Chapala. I assumed there was but didn't know if anyone had a favorite place.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

kbushon2006 said:


> Thanks ladies and gentleman for your replies. I keep my hair blonde (highlighed) but wear it medium length and straight. I would like someone that I felt understood good hair color and am sure I can find it there. I have lived overseas before and thought I would just ask if there were good services right there in Lake Chapala. I assumed there was but didn't know if anyone had a favorite place.


I think you would be happy with Edith's and Yoli's. Their locations will be easy to find once you are here.


----------

